
Show HN: I built a marketplace for affordable art - ad31mar
https://binnedart.com
======
sladix
Really nice ! I think I'll submit some of mine soon :D Concerning feedbacks:
maybe make the filters section a bit clearer. I did not saw it at first and
while browsing I forgot I had the "hide sold" enabled. Great job !

~~~
ad31mar
Oh awesome, looking forward to your submission! I'll see what I can do about
the filters.

------
ad31mar
There's a short manifesto [0] explaining it in more detail, but it's basically
a service connecting artists looking to recoup the cost of art supplies with
art lovers who are looking for a bargain, with a bit of curation going on to
keep the obviously bad works in the dump. Looking for feedback.

[0] [https://binnedart.com/about/](https://binnedart.com/about/)

------
zachkatz
This is awesome. I can see a lot of artists flocking to this who want to sell
their work but are overwhelmed by Etsy.

